# Anyone for CoD Black Ops 2?



## RenZimE (Feb 10, 2010)

Heyyyyy guys









Just wondering if any of yous lot are getting BO2 next week? I'm proper stoked for it and have my preorder ready to go







If anyone fancies a game or 2 just drop me a line! Xbox preferred tbh x


----------



## Guest (Nov 8, 2012)

imight get it depending on the reviews it gets,but if i do it will be on the ps3!


----------



## Fernoso716 (Oct 13, 2012)

Add me on xbox. Fernoso716


----------



## Bjorn (Nov 8, 2012)

I got streets of rage!


----------

